# Cottage cheese during teething?



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I've heard a couple people mention this and was wondering if anyone has tried it or thinks it's worth trying?

Odin is 16 weeks old and both ears have been up since 9-10 with no problems. I know teething can effect the ears and I guess the extra calcium can help. I give him a spoonful twice a day anyway since I happen to have some and he likes it and it doesn't upset his stomach at all.

He eats Merrick puppy food, which is a decent food so maybe he doesn't need the extra calcium?
http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/detail.php?c=14&s=20281

Either way I enjoy adding extra healthy things in his food so maybe i'll continue adding a spoonful now and then.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yogurt would be more nutritious and contains important probiotics. I'd feed that vs cottage cheese. I would get some fresh(from grocery, not pet store)marrow bones for your pup to chew, that will help strengthen the facial/forhead muscles helping the ears stay erect as well. If they've been up once, they usually will be up again after the teething stage.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

I always gave cottage cheese to my puppies...not alot, maybe just a tablespoon a day. Both have nice ears, but that could be coincidence


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

He gets fresh marrow bones from the butcher a couple times a week as my other dog eats a raw diet on occaision and i'm thinking of switching him over when he' older.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

i gave yogurt, cottage cheese upset the tummy


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I gave yogurt and still do...Anna's ears came up at 13 weeks and never went down. Don't know if the yogurt had anything to do with it, but she loves it! About a tablespoon each morning mixed with her kibble.


----------

